
No, Kim Jong Un probably didn’t feed his uncle to 120 hungry dogs - uladzislau
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/01/03/no-kim-jong-un-probably-didnt-feed-his-uncle-to-120-hungry-dogs/
======
fatjokes
"What are editors meant to do? Ignore a story because it 'feels' wrong, but
could end up later to be true? I don't know."

So expecting journalists to fact-check and not just wildly speculate is now
asking too much.

------
pravda
To me, the most fun part of being a dictator would be killing off
troublemakers in creative ways.

If this is true, it shows Kim Jong Un has a whimsical and lighthearted side.

